# Aussie Endurance.



## SammyD (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all.
I work at an Endurance Stables in South East Queensland, Australia. I used to ride to train and compete but havn't been on a horse for a while. I do everything else involved with training endurances horses though. I do everything from washing horses, tacking/untacking, feeding, handling youngsters and beginning the breaking in process. I also do A LOT of cleaning and odd jobs around the property but most of that is pretty boring so I'll skip those bits haha.:wink:
My favourite part of the job would definatly be travelling to Endurance competitions which can range in distance from 80km(50 Miles) to 160km(100miles) in one day. There is also marathons which can be up to 500km (310Miles) over several days.

In fact I'll be travelling to a major Endurance ride in a few days. It's the National Championships so there will be 80km and 160km competions held. We'll have riders from all over the world competing. 
My Stables will have 12 horses and riders competing. 6 in the 160kim championship event and the others in the 80km event. So I'll be run off my feet and lacking sleep for several days but I'll still love it. 

I'll give more details about endurance and how it happens after this competion when I tell you guys how the competition went.

Here's the official promo video link to wet appetites!:


----------

